# Homemade 20 Quart Ice Cream Freezer Wagon powered by IHC LB Engine



## dryan117 (Jul 20, 2015)

Check out the results of restoring and making an ice cream freezer powered by IHC LB engine on youtube!!!

https://youtu.be/QonRLc6KhDI


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like the idea.


----------

